# flight ma 370



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2014)

Since this is all we are hearing about and everyone has a theory I thought we may as well have a few more.
Then why not mine first.
If a pilot had someone break into the cockpit, what might he do. Is it a stretch to think if he had a minute or two could he reprogram the computer to take the airplane off it's path. Maybe to save people on the ground or attract attention from the ground. If he thought he could regain control he wouldn't crash the plane.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Odyssey_of_Flight_33


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2014)

abducted by aliens....,


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe what makes this news is that faith in technology is being eroded.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Maybe what makes this news is that faith in technology is being eroded.



I would have thought the autopilot or the computer that flies the plane would have to be checking the location with satellites along the way.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2014)

for all of our satellite surveillance technology, we don't know where the plane went?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2014)

only pilots can program the FMS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx_NkdZEGE0


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 19, 2014)

If the pilot knew he was trying to be overtaken he may well have changed course, but the very first thing he would have done is get on the radio and report the problem and his location and his plan of action to the ground. I haven&#8217;t been following every detail of this but I believe none of that was done. They went off the grid and the two possibilities to my way of thinking are as Wuz thinks they crossed over into another dimension of time and are stuck in the past or future really they would only have to shift one second in position relative to us and they would have vanished. I think that might make a good science fiction theory but in reality the other options might be more grim. The longer time passes without confirmation of what happened in today&#8217;s high tech world, the more sinister I tend to believe the outcome could be. There is a very good chance if it was sinister the government&#8217;s and powers to be do know and are not tipping their hand at this point allowing parties to think they got away with something for now. The other option I hate to think about is that it is on the ground now and hidden and waiting for its next assignment. People don&#8217;t take an aircraft that size with hopes to sell it on eBay. 
 If it is on the ground taken by undesirables. The passengers are most likely still ok. No ransom has been made but they would be used to protect the location from attack. I find it strange our president who finds it necessary to comment on everything hasn&#8217;t been saying anything. That&#8217;s my clue that we know a lot more than we are saying. 

 I will have to read up a little more on this story now that you have me thinking about theory. Everyone has a theory about everything and this is mine and just a theory. Theory is about fitting facts you know with things you know and building an incomplete puzzle. You can support many different theories when you have little information and as you get more bits and pieces try fitting them in. if a piece doesn&#8217;t fit you discard that theory and find the one they fit in. Theory is not exact science it&#8217;s more of an educated guess. 

 Then there is speculation that would be if the aircraft was taken and is intact what would someone want to use it for?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

If someone wanted to crash the plane, there would be no reason to change course. Just blow it up and let the pieces fall where they may.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope i don't get struck by lightning for this...


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

There are a few things some people are not talking about, and I agree they might be kept secret for a reason but some is just bs. 
They say ,you have to be in the cockpit to program the computer and few would know how. Instruction are on the web so even I could do it and I doubt that the computer is in the dash of the airplane. If the computer is else about on the plane, then someone else could have changed the coarse and maybe not noticed.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

For your chance of getting struck by lightning each year see http://www.amazon.com/dp/0618143726/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
unless some supreme being has it in for you.

The Decision Theory approach 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0471908088/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
is to list all the possibilities and then assign a likelihood to each and they have to add to 100%.  These change with new information, see
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayes'_theorem

Currently, my take is that the _Plane crashed on water_ outcome is less likely than _Plane crashed on land in jungle_ outcome and the plane can't still be flying so let's say

Plane crashed on land in jungle - 50 
Plane crashed on water - 10
Plane landed somewhere OK - 40
or
Plane crashed on land in jungle - 55 
Plane crashed on water - 5
Plane landed somewhere OK - 40

Also, Plane landed OK on water but then sunk and not one cell call got through.  2%?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

It could be a pilot, but I still think givin what we know about 911, a pilot might send his plane into the wild blue.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

Forgot willful vs accident - These are not ranked in any order:

Plane crashed on land in jungle intentionally  
Plane crashed on water intentionally
Plane landed somewhere OK intentionally
Plane crashed on land in jungle unintentionally 
Plane crashed on water unintentionally
Plane landed somewhere OK unintentionally


"Watson, as I have said, whenever all other possibilities have been ruled out, the improbable, however unlikely, must be the truth. I must say that this case is surely singular in all my experience, however."


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

Where or how do you hide the plane in plain site.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Where or how do you hide the plane in plain site.



How do you hide it? Paint it. It's in either Pakistan or Iran. The pilots reduced cabin pressure to make the passangers incapable of comandering the plane. It's sitting on the ground waiting for a yet to be disclosed terriorst plot. Am I right? Who knows at this point, but I'll venture a guess it didn't crash and I will guess there's a lot of info not being released.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

Taxi it into the woods and use a huge motha' of a tarp?  
A few guys could quickly cover the plane with the kind of camo-netting-covers you see in war movies.

Dying from lack of oxygen is quite pleasant and I know this because I took a high altitude test while in Air Force.  The air pressure was equivalent to 40,000' and you wonder why you are taking such deep breaths but you can get the same effect with a bag over your head.
Forget about doing simple addition and subtraction, which is what they asked us to do.  
I guess the instructors in the chamber were watching for panic attacks.

That chamber was built like a brick outhouse.  And it had to be, at ~12 lbs per SF of surface area and the thing must have been 10' x 10' x 8'.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

Someone could have had new labeling for it and changed that pretty quick and parked in a line of big planes un-noticed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep Neal, hide it where everyone is least likely to look for it, right under their noses.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

It's not like nobody ever hid an airplane before, black market parts would be worth a bunch but I think there would be easier ways to steel the plane, I do think it is lost.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

Based on a long history of flight and of permanently or temporarily disappeared planes, government computers using Artificial Intelligence and Factor Analysis probably know to three decimal places which option is most likely, and how these likelihoods change with time.  

But that Japanese soldier who hid in the woods for decades was probably given a 0.0001% chance of being found alive.

It's rough on the survivors.  A friend of a friend of a. . ., etc., committed suicide so I get to see the results firsthand.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think it was a car/plane jacking by some punk gang. To easy to get parts for airplanes if you need them. And it's not like everyone in the orient has a 777 sitting under the banana tree. Think... What would be the purpose of having a plane and what could you use it for. We can detect middle launches, we would have seen a blip on some radar. That's the heaviest monitored area in the world. I can't believe they flew 6-7 hours just to plant it in the ocean. 

Just my uneducated guess and armchair speculation.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

Your guess is as good as the experts, I think. I guess you could lob rockets down there and no one would notice.
I think there is a lot going on that we are not being told about, they don't advertise when the negotiate randsom.
See, the insurance company has already made a payment for the plane, just a little like getting a ship back maybe.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

How's this? Done by Putin to distract from the Ukraine crisis.....


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sure they've calculated fuel capacity and range and have a fair idea how far it could have gone. Have to have a pretty big airstrip to land this. Every satellite the US has is probably over this area.

 Nope, it's dust, if you ask me.


----------

